# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Practice your Russian [In exchange for your English]

## Cardray

No matter how good you know Russian, Skype me to practice it.
I am interested in online friends from United States.  
Please, add me (ID: GettingWeb) to your Skype list, and notice that you from forum.
Not commercial offer  ::

----------


## Peter_MSK

Hi, I'm Peter, 27. I'm native Russian and live in Moscow. I would like to improve my spoken english skills via Skype chat with native speakers from the US/UK. My interests are economics, finance, risk managemnt, politics and books. If you are interested in - pls contact me by Skype (risk-man14) or email (frank_mail@mail.ru).

----------


## Фисташка

Я очень хочу выучить английский, нужна помощь, как говорится) Изучаю русский углубленно ( участвую в олимпиадах - поэтому и изучаем, так же сама еще люблю писать различные рассказы) - 15 лет, кого заинтересовал такого рода обмен, можете писать по вот этому адресу: mikkimous555@gmail.com
Hi! Nice to meet you, if you need in assistance, I will help you 
I really want to learn English, need help, as they say) I'm studying Russian in depth (they participate in competitions - and learn why, as she still love to write different stories) - 15 years old who are interested in this kind of exchange, you can write here at this address:  ::   ::

----------

